# Please post up some speck mounts!



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I am looking or ideas and there aren't that many online...if you have the time please post up your speck mount pics.

Thanks


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Rick Acker does a great job he did my speck however I don't have a picture mine right now but here is the same pose I had done from his website








he does awesome work


----------

